# Video Editing Software?



## K2RiderMark (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone know of any good software to edit gopro video?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Final Cut......


----------



## K2RiderMark (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks man


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Adobe Premiere if you don't have a Mac. Really easy to use IMO too.


----------



## K2RiderMark (Jan 15, 2012)

do u gotta pay for it?


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

virtual dub is free


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

K2RiderMark said:


> do u gotta pay for it?


Would you fill your car up with gas and drive away without paying?

*insert stealing software/piracy rant here*

Here are two FREE video editing programs that I use for my GoPro:
OpenShot Video Editor | Simple, powerful, and free video editor for Linux!
Cinelerra :: a video editor and compositor for Linux

Good luck.


----------



## Fishhawk (Jan 7, 2011)

I use Avid Studio.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

bcasey said:


> Would you fill your car up with gas and drive away without paying?


I totally would if I could, lol.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

K2RiderMark said:


> do u gotta pay for it?


if anything is good and worth it you have to pay for it


----------



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

I like Cyberlink Powerdirector. Its pretty easy to use, reasonably priced, and has some nice features.


----------



## glandprgntv0 (Jun 17, 2020)

I use Joyoshare Media Cutter. It's a simple-to-operate video editor with various editing options.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Windows movie maker?
All the dizzy effects are tacky anyways.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy thread digger!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh ffs.....


----------



## snowcepts (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice i see not much changed in terms of go-to software or go-to cams from 2012 to 2020.

This year i fully intend to get a livestream going up to yt or ttv channel. Trash bitrate and resolution when you go wifi. But doable. The local resort management is looking to install hotspots along the lift lines so we might only ever be 100ft from wifi.ac = twitch decides what tricks/runs we do in realtime live feed.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

If you have a Mac, iMovie works just fine. Final Cut Pro, if you're feeling rich. Then there is Adobe Premier Rush, free to start with limited exports. I have it installed but I haven't got round to using it, yet.

"Adobe Premiere Rush is the free mobile and desktop video editing app for creativity on the go. Wherever you are, from your phone to your computer, you can shoot, edit, and share high-quality videos. Fun, intuitive, and as fast as social media, it’s the easiest way to star in your followers’ feeds."


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've just started using OpenShot. Seems not too bad so far.


----------



## Balinus (Mar 7, 2021)

If you are on Linux, take a look at Kdenlive. 

Actually, it seems available for Windows too.


----------

